# Hello daisyg need your advice



## Sita (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Sita here. Am new to this - registered few days ago. I read daisy's signature and i have similar miscarriage experiences as her. I am 48 and miscarried 5x. Anybody out there know how i can get in touch with daisyg cos i have so many questions to ask her. Thanks


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Sita

I think if you click on daisyg's name in the left hand column of one of her posts, it will take you on to her profile and you could send her a personal message from there.

Ellie


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site Sita, also if you click on the scroll this will take you straight into a PM  

Nikki xx


----------



## Sita (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Ellie,

Thank you very much for your advice. I have sent a message to daisy... fingers crossed she is still active on this site.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sita (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Nikki,

Thanks ever so much for your reply. Sorry dear dont understand by... "click on the scroll this will take you straight into a PM "..
.. am new to this site so dont know what PM means...??  Help!

Thanks a lot..

Sita


----------

